# Puppy coat vs Adult coat



## BBMalty21 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have many things to ask about my fluff and why is he different from the usual maltese fluffs. To start he's only 4 months old pure maltese.

1) Why is his coat kinda off white? I used white coated shampoo for him but still off white. The breeder says that his parents are off white to so is it hereditary?

2) I think he has a silk coat now but will it ever e possible to change his coat to cotton when he turns into an adult?

3) He has now thick and messy hair that makes him look fat. Whenever I try to brush him or groom him, he resist and returns to have a messy hair. How can I ever maintain his clean look?

4) My family wants him to be in full coat but his messy hair is wavy not straight. Is it necessary for him to visit the groomers for trimming and have a very white coat?

Sorry for many questions 😰


----------



## BBMalty21 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here's a picture of him now 🐶


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

He is precious! Looks like a stuffed toy. But he's most likely not pure Maltese. He looks like a mix with Chihuahua or terrier. Some Malts have beige markings (esp. on ears), but the main color is always white. The hair is longer than your baby's.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

zooeysmom said:


> He is precious! Looks like a stuffed toy. But he's most likely not pure Maltese. He looks like a mix with Chihuahua or terrier. Some Malts have beige markings (esp. on ears), but the main color is always white. The hair is longer than your baby's.


I agree with Elisabeth. He looks like a mix to me, too. His coat and tail are too short and not the right texture for a four month old Maltese.

Here is Bailey at that age.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He is so very cute!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

1) Why is his coat kinda off white? I used white coated shampoo for him but still off white. The breeder says that his parents are off white to so is it hereditary?

- He does look like a mix. Grace is a Malti-poo (maltese x toy poodle) and she was fluffier than your pup at that age.... so I'd guess Chihuahua or another terrier. Did you see both the parents?


2) I think he has a silk coat now but will it ever e possible to change his coat to cotton when he turns into an adult?

Most dogs have a "puppy coat" and an "adult coat" - Grace's "adult coat" just came in a bit ago. It is still the same as far as I can tell but we did have massive matting - I shaved her. Haven't had mat problems since.


3) He has now thick and messy hair that makes him look fat. Whenever I try to brush him or groom him, he resist and returns to have a messy hair. How can I ever maintain his clean look?

He looks adorable. And "fluffy" puppies will look "fat" it is just what it is. Some of these fluffs on here look big - but it is all hair LOL So it will be what it will be..... And our pups are only "unmessy" for the few seconds after bath!! The sleek put together photos you see some people have - they groomed their dog, then had them stay for the photo - trust me they are not always like that :HistericalSmiley:

4) My family wants him to be in full coat but his messy hair is wavy not straight. Is it necessary for him to visit the groomers for trimming and have a very white coat?

Your pup may never have a "full coat" because he looks like a mix. He may always have shorter hair.

But I do understand - my family would love Grace and Gus in longer coats. But I am the one to do the grooming.... So if they wanted to brush and comb them every day - we could consider longer coats. Until that time... the one who grooms gets to decide 

A groomer may be helpful - but he may never have a full white coat.


There are even some Maltese who have a yellow tint to them - usually their ears, not their whole body....


----------



## BBMalty21 (Aug 22, 2012)

I also thought that he's not pure breed but the breeder assured me that he is pure bread because he owns the dam and he knows the sire both of them have proof that their pure breed also my dog has PCCI paper too and says he is a pure maltese.  What are other ways to know if he's pure or mix aside from relying on the breeder and the paper? Do they have blood test?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Actually seeing the parents yourself is a pretty good assessment.

His hair just seems really short.... Even Grace - maltipoo - was fluffier at that age. She was very maltese like in her coat. The coat is usually very even and poofy like Bailey's photo....

How old is he? Have you shaved him?

that may help


----------



## BBMalty21 (Aug 22, 2012)

If you might ask what is PCCI its like AKC but in the Philippines. It stands for Philippine Canine Club Incorporated.

I really dont mind if it's pure or mix but of course the trust I give to the breeder will be broken. The breeder is a friend of mine also I just saw the dam on the picture only. She doesnt have a very good coat though same as my dog.


----------



## BBMalty21 (Aug 22, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Actually seeing the parents yourself is a pretty good assessment.
> 
> His hair just seems really short.... Even Grace - maltipoo - was fluffier at that age. She was very maltese like in her coat. The coat is usually very even and poofy like Bailey's photo....
> 
> ...


He's just 4 months old. I didn't tried shaving him yet coz I really want him to be fluffy. I was thinking of having him trim instead of shaving. Will that help too?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

BBMalty21 said:


> I also thought that he's not pure breed but the breeder assured me that he is pure bread because he owns the dam and he knows the sire both of them have proof that their pure breed also my dog has PCCI paper too and says he is a pure maltese.  What are other ways to know if he's pure or mix aside from relying on the breeder and the paper? Do they have blood test?


They do have a DNA test.

Dog DNA Test, Dog Breed Test - Wisdom Panel Canine DNA Testing | Wisdom Panel


----------



## BBMalty21 (Aug 22, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> They do have a DNA test.
> 
> Dog DNA Test, Dog Breed Test - Wisdom Panel Canine DNA Testing | Wisdom Panel


Thanks! Is this applicable worldwide and free? Coz Im from Philippines.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Here are some photos of 16 week maltese :

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/114201-cloudclan-pups-16-weeks.html


Some 16 weeks - google


















maltese at 12 weeks:










Malty is adorable... but he just looks more like a mix.... so his coat may never be as fluffy or long.


----------



## BBMalty21 (Aug 22, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Here are some photos of 16 week maltese :
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/114201-cloudclan-pups-16-weeks.html
> 
> ...


Well that's kinda sad for me. *sigh* im just relying on papers  but Im happy that Malty is on our family though even though hes mix I still love him till I die. But how will I know he's other breed so that I will know he's temperament.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

What is his temperament now?

He is adorable and I'm sure he will be just as sweet and friendly 

Grace is a mix (I wanted a mix) and she is very sweet and I love her to bits.

It is all about socialization.... if you get him out and around people, etc - he will be social and well balanced


----------



## BBMalty21 (Aug 22, 2012)

He's super playful and also loves to sleep. He doesn't eat much. He also learn tricks fast but forgets it the next day.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Most vets can do a DNA test costing around $150.00 to $200.00


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree with the others that your baby is adorable, but he is not a purebred maltese. At four months his coat should be much longer and fuller than that and his tail looks too thick. Either your friend was not being honest with you, or it's quite possible her female had a little "tryst" with a rogue! So even if she thought she mated her female with a maltese, she could have gotten pregnant by another dog. They have DNA tests if you want to know for sure. I would definitely ask your breeder about it and I would ask your breeder to pay for the test and refund your money if indeed he's not the purebred dog you paid for. But don't return the puppy! Unfortunately papers don't necessarily mean anything. But Malty is a cutie pie and I know you're enjoying him! I just can't stand unscrupulous breeders.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

StevieB said:


> I agree with the others that your baby is adorable, but he is not a purebred maltese. At four months his coat should be much longer and fuller than that and his tail looks too thick. Either your friend was not being honest with you, or it's quite possible her female had a little "tryst" with a rogue! So even if she thought she mated her female with a maltese, she could have gotten pregnant by another dog. They have DNA tests if you want to know for sure. I would definitely ask your breeder about it and I would ask your breeder to pay for the test and refund your money if indeed he's not the purebred dog you paid for. But don't return the puppy! Unfortunately papers don't necessarily mean anything. But Malty is a cutie pie and I know you're enjoying him! I just can't stand unscrupulous breeders.


:goodpost: Your puppy is adorable . He is most likely mixed based on his physical features (high set ears, coat, tail, etc) or a poorly bred Maltese (meaning that two sub-standard Maltese were bred together). A DNA test may be helpful to show your breeder friend. I am sure it won't change your love for your little guy, but I understand the disappointment in being misled. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Your little one is adorable. Also, keep in mind....there are many shades of white.


----------



## BBMalty21 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for all your opinion guys that was really indeed helpful  but I guess there's no dna test here an i just got him for only P7000=$175. The real price of maltese here in Philippines is P15000=$375.

I was thinking maybe he's mix or maybe poorly bred indeed.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

A "pure-bred" maltese can often look like a mixed maltese if there are no attempts to breed to the standard in successive generations. Your breeder may not be trying to deceive you, but instead may simply not be trying to breed to the standard and that would mean that the dog simply lacks overall breed type. 

He is a sweet looking little boy and I know you love him. That of course is the most important consideration. It may be very difficult to get his coat to grow the way you wish, since his coat type may not be the ideal Maltese silk. Even well-bred Maltese are found with varying types of coat quality.


----------



## BBMalty21 (Aug 22, 2012)

CloudClan said:


> A "pure-bred" maltese can often look like a mixed maltese if there are no attempts to breed to the standard in successive generations. Your breeder may not be trying to deceive you, but instead may simply not be trying to breed to the standard and that would mean that the dog simply lacks overall breed type.
> 
> He is a sweet looking little boy and I know you love him. That of course is the most important consideration. It may be very difficult to get his coat to grow the way you wish, since his coat type may not be the ideal Maltese silk. Even well-bred Maltese are found with varying types of coat quality.


Thanks for that information! Now I know.


----------



## BBMalty21 (Aug 22, 2012)

I dont know if this is a dam/sire but it's one of his parents.


----------

